# < 34mm white with no gemstones, automatic for partner



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

My partner is a small petite individual who's wardrobe tends towards cute/elegant or sporty. She dislikes flashy jewels (she deems them to be too much for daily wear) and really likes pastel colors. The closest I got was a Frederique Constant Moonphase but it had rocks on it so that was a turn off. Wrists are small so prefer below 34mm. I gave her a 36mm before and she rarely wears it thinking it is too big (also she had to get the strap punched because none of the holes fit her). I'd say ideally maybe 30mm or 28mm would be a good size.

Budget is probably < $1000.


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

Try Tissot, Certina, Mido, Rado, or Longines.


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

KCZ said:


> Try Tissot, Certina, Mido, Rado, or Longines.


Hmm yeah I've looked at those brands before. But nothing specific jumps out to me. One of the Tissot's are nice though. I'm not too big a fan of Certina and she already has a Rado.


----------



## otempora (Aug 26, 2016)

A Maurice LaCroix from the Les Classiques collection would fit the bill. You could get a pastel strap for it. Lovely watch. This model is 28mm. LC6063-PS101-110 

Good luck!


----------



## Uncle Iroh (May 25, 2020)

Hello, a lady here
Some Notes and Questions for You: My wrist is 5.2 inches, so I understand the struggle of finding a watch that fits (and is mechanical). Also, case diameter is important, but lug to lug size will give a better indication of how it will fit on the wrist. Could you measure her wrist? Also, how was the measurement lug to lug on the 36mm watch?

*Option 1*: _Semi Dressy _(retails at 575 USD): The *Junghans Max Bill Ladies* model will probably fit better as it is 32mm in diameter and 35mm lug to lug. However, is a quartz watch. The reference number is* 047/4252.04*. If it was a hand-winding watch I would have picked it up. I'm not sure why Junghans insists on making lady watches quartz
*Option 2: *_Semi Dressy_ (retails at 795 USD): The *Junghans Max Bill Hand-Winding* model might be a better choice. It is slightly bigger at 34mm diameter and 37mm lug to lug, though this might be too big and is still not automatic. The reference number is *027/3701.04*. This is the watch I am looking at, but I think it still might be too big for very small wrists like your partners and mine (sadly).
*Option 3*: Vintage Market?
(Versatile Watch): *Tudor Princess Oysterdates* usually sells around 1000-2000 USD depending on the reference number and condition. Some references to consider: *92400 *(white dial), *92430 *(white dial), *92413N *(two-tone with champagne linen dial). This watch would very likely suit the style of your partner as it is very versatile. It can be sporty and elegant. All of these models are 26mm in diameter and 30mm from lug to lug, so this is the perfect size for your partner.

Hopefully, you find something your partner will like and fit their wrist nicely.


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

Uncle Iroh said:


> Hello, a lady here
> Some Notes and Questions for You: My wrist is 5.2 inches, so I understand the struggle of finding a watch that fits (and is mechanical). Also, case diameter is important, but lug to lug size will give a better indication of how it will fit on the wrist. Could you measure her wrist? Also, how was the measurement lug to lug on the 36mm watch?
> 
> *Option 1*: _Semi Dressy _(retails at 575 USD): The *Junghans Max Bill Ladies* model will probably fit better as it is 32mm in diameter and 35mm lug to lug. However, is a quartz watch. The reference number is* 047/4252.04*. If it was a hand-winding watch I would have picked it up. I'm not sure why Junghans insists on making lady watches quartz
> ...


Wow! This was the best suggestion ever! I had never though about the Tudor Princess Oysterdates for some reason! Best part is, I have and wear a 90800 Tudor Prince Oysterdate in Black Dial. So the 92400 in white dial is the PERFECT companion! Not to mention the small size (25mm) and I found a good condition one on eBay (but I'll need to really vet this piece out, though I don't believe female versions are as often faked...?)

Lug width for the previous female watch was 43mm.

I will now search for a Tudor Princess Oysterdate, but in the meantime, do you or anyone have any other suggestions for something new as well?


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

asegier said:


> Hmm yeah I've looked at those brands before. But nothing specific jumps out to me. One of the Tissot's are nice though. I'm not too big a fan of Certina and she already has a Rado.


It sounds like your partner's taste is exactly like mine, and I'm on the same hunt. If you're still looking, the only mid-level auto that caught my eye has been the Longines Conquest Classic.


----------



## Uncle Iroh (May 25, 2020)

asegier said:


> Wow! This was the best suggestion ever! I had never though about the Tudor Princess Oysterdates for some reason! Best part is, I have and wear a 90800 Tudor Prince Oysterdate in Black Dial. So the 92400 in white dial is the PERFECT companion! Not to mention the small size (25mm) and I found a good condition one on eBay (but I'll need to really vet this piece out, though I don't believe female versions are as often faked...?)
> 
> Lug width for the previous female watch was 43mm.
> 
> I will now search for a Tudor Princess Oysterdate, but in the meantime, do you or anyone have any other suggestions for something new as well?


I think Chrono24 is a good place to start. Make sure to try finding the watch from verified dealers with an established reputation and customer base. Happy Hunting!


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

Foxgal said:


> It sounds like your partner's taste is exactly like mine, and I'm on the same hunt. If you're still looking, the only mid-level auto that caught my eye has been the Longines Conquest Classic.
> 
> View attachment 15543810


Did you ever find anything else that your partner liked?


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

asegier said:


> Did you ever find anything else that your partner liked?


BTW, it's for me, not my partner...I'm a rare gal on WUS I did end up getting the Longines Conquest Classic and am super happy with it. Did a full review with lots of pics at - Longines Conquest Classic Auto Ladies - Reveal and Review

Other than this watch, the one I was closest to buying was a Seiko Presage Cocktail time. Re-reading your original post, I bet she would like them....except the major drawback is they are just on that cusp of too big at 33 mm. But they are beautiful and well-reviewed and great value!


----------



## Foxgal (Jun 15, 2017)

Oh, and the Tissot T-My Lady was a real contender. I just couldn't find one that had the exact right combination of dial/bezel/markers that ticked all the boxes. But they look wonderful! This is from the Canadian website:


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

I just lost a post somehow. Try jomashop. Lot's of choice. I bought my wife a couple of automatics with display backs, 32mm and smaller. She likes this one with quick change straps, but it's probably a little too blingy for you.

Certina DS Podium Automatic Diamond Ladies Watch C001.007.36.116.02 C001.007.36.116.02 - Certina, DS Podium - Jomashop


----------



## asegier (Oct 7, 2017)

Foxgal said:


> BTW, it's for me, not my partner...I'm a rare gal on WUS I did end up getting the Longines Conquest Classic and am super happy with it. Did a full review with lots of pics at - Longines Conquest Classic Auto Ladies - Reveal and Review
> 
> Other than this watch, the one I was closest to buying was a Seiko Presage Cocktail time. Re-reading your original post, I bet she would like them....except the major drawback is they are just on that cusp of too big at 33 mm. But they are beautiful and well-reviewed and great value!
> 
> ...


Haha whoops! Your reply earlier said that "It sounds like your partner's taste is exactly like mine", I assumed you meant like your partner's. Yeah I just had a chat with her, and she told me her favorite size is 25mm. So that makes things even smaller. For reference, she doesn't mind Quartz, it's more like a "me" thing to get an automatic haha.



bth1234 said:


> I just lost a post somehow. Try jomashop. Lot's of choice. I bought my wife a couple of automatics with display backs, 32mm and smaller. She likes this one with quick change straps, but it's probably a little too blingy for you.
> 
> Certina DS Podium Automatic Diamond Ladies Watch C001.007.36.116.02 C001.007.36.116.02 - Certina, DS Podium - Jomashop
> 
> View attachment 15731724


Yes I've been looking at Jomashop. But I haven't really seen anything that's caught the eye.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

This was the eterna I bought for my wife on Jomashop. It's a lovely watch. 
Bit blingy with the diamond set bezel. It's 29mm I think. Display case back as well.


----------



## Wallyg (Mar 22, 2016)




----------

